# Polaroid transfer how-to??



## fstop23 (Nov 7, 2007)

I just want to do some polaroid transfers.  I have a 4x5 camera and I shoot color polaroids (79).  

I missed this class..

Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## ann (Nov 7, 2007)

go to Polaroids website and look under creative and you will find step by step information. 

it is very easy and lots of fun.


----------



## ann (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is a better site than even polaroid. more specific details.

with 4x5 film you can do these in camera and won't need a daylab.

http://www.pacificsites.com/~hdupre/image.pdf


----------



## terri (Nov 8, 2007)

This is a great link, Ann! :thumbup: Very helpful to the beginner. 

fstop23: Be very patient and know in advance you will put some film in the trash while you learn. But once you get the hang of it you'll find it rewarding, and lots of fun. If you get a chance to take the class again, or by anyone else offering it, go for it! There is no substitute for having a teacher nearby, and seeing something demonstrated live. 

Have fun.


----------



## doobs (Nov 8, 2007)

I wonder if anyone's ever done a polaroid transfer onto a t-shirt or something.

fstop, try it and post results, lol.


----------



## ann (Nov 8, 2007)

yes,
cloth, marble, wood, metal, anything that the emulsion will adhere too.


----------



## fstop23 (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks everyone for the help.  I'll try some and post the results in another thread.


----------



## doobs (Nov 11, 2007)

I was aware of that much, but I've never seen a T-shirt done.

I think I might try it.


----------



## ann (Nov 11, 2007)

or an apron, that can be a cool gift..


----------

